# Nice Girls, nice photos PORTUGAL MATCH RACE



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Guys, in 2 days starts the PORTUGAL MATCH RACE.

If you want to see nice looking Portuguese women, sailing and non sailing, and some HOT HOT HOT boats sailing, please check this:

CLICK IN GALLERY and look at all of them!! There is even a Ladies Match cup!!!

PORTUGAL MATCH RACING

I hope you enjoy it.

Thanks for watching, my Country appreciates.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Giu,
Dem dere is some babes! Diurnal updates will be expected from you.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Just saw this problem now.

That web page I provided, in my laptop opens with a lot of colours and immediately on the top of the page (I can see XML writen while loading) I can see the counter to the start of the first race and a lot of photos, namely the girls and the boats, that you can open into large photos, and videos, BUT from another computer at the marina, it does not open that??

What are you guys getting on that page?? SD can you explain this to me?

Its a shame, because the boat photos are really high quality..

someone help? Please?

I am computer chalenged


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

works fine on mine...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Bob,
did you get a glance at some of the Portagee ladies??


They sail too.

Do you get the timer also?


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Another place full of beautiful women we sailed right past!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

What boats? I didn't see no boats.  Where'd the girls go?


----------



## byrondv (Jan 6, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> Just saw this problem now...computer at the marina, it does not open that??
> 
> someone help? Please?


Hey Gui,

It looks like the marina computer doesn't have a Flash viewer installed (third party plugin that lets you view shockwave files).

You should be able to download it from http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash

Hope this helps.

Nice pictures on the site - but if the woman catches me looking to long I am going to blame you


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

good stuff Giu, yes we envy and hate you at the same time, mostly we just hate you


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Giu,
Is it against the law for women to sail topless in Portugal? I don't mean to sound like a complete idiot, but I was wondering why they all had their shirts on.


----------



## 2ndimpression (Jul 5, 2006)

Gui all i could find was pics that looked like men. Unless those were the portugese women haha


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

*Oz Rules - OK*

I did notice that it was an Australian who won the thing . Now where are the wimmin ?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

2ndimpression said:


> Gui all i could find was pics that looked like men. Unless those were the portugese women haha


They are still there...
click in gallery, then select 6,7,8,and so on...all still there...

What happened is that the ladies matych race was before the man's...


----------



## calmtoday28 (Sep 1, 2007)

*hmmmm - excellent*

these are great photos - excellent! What was the answer to the question about being topless in Portugal?


----------



## bobmcgov (Jul 19, 2007)

Ha.... That last photo had me flummoxed -- they race _schooners_ in Portugal?! Then I looked closer and realized it was two boats side by side, not one ridiculously long twin-master. A bit of Gui's Photoshopping could make it a schooner. Could make the women nekked, too -- but fair's fair, he'd need to do the same for Dennis Conner.


----------

